# Running deer and standing deer



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

[/b]Question

When hunter shot running deer or standing deer. Is it tasting different or same? I think standing deer taste better than running deer, more softy and chewy... I don't know sure if your opinion disagree with me. I like to hear your speech... [/b]


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

No speech, just fact. The quality of your deer meet is going to be directly proportional to the amount of care you give it, whether right away or later. Regardless of whether or not the deer was running, it is imperative to get it as cool as possible, immediately. I won't argue the fact that bleeding a deer will make the meat paler, but I don't think it has a great effect on the taste or consistancy. Our family enjoys deer meat a great deal, and it has become a matter of pride for us to keep the meat as clean as cool as we possibly can, with each and every animal taken. Even animals which are gut shot (as many running deer are) can be great table fare if they are cleaned up and cooled right away. Extreme care in skinning, being sure to stay away from cutting the tarsal glands, is another factor which can impart a wild taste to game meat. Well heck Billy, I guess it was a speech. Burl


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I heard somewhere that when a animal has adrenaline(sp?) running through its blood it tastes different then a relaxed animal. I cant remember where I heard or read that, maybe someone was blowing smoke up my ***. I have ate deer that were shot running and standing and cant tell the difference.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> Well heck Billy, I guess it was a speech. Burl


Burl- Youve got the wrong name of this guy... lol I find it funny, he and Billy have similar usernames. :lol:

I dont know about this one, I think vension tastes like vension no matter what... running or standing broadside.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Fact... A running deer/wild hog being chased by dogs, tastes a LOT stronger than one you shot a ease. I believe it is directly related to an animal under stress, haveing higher levels of lactic acid in their muscle structure.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

My mistake on the name. I offer my apologies. S&A, fortunately we don't have to worry about our deer being run by dogs , here in ND. Pickups are another matter :eyeroll:. When game is run until it bays, or stands, I can understand why the meat might be less tasty. That's a kind of hunting that I have no desire to try. Burl


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> My mistake on the name. I offer my apologies.
> 
> Burly, Thanks for your apology. I understand they confused who is me. I can't blame them to yell me.. read carefully on my name..
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to ya'all


----------



## pheasantman89 (Nov 9, 2005)

I think that a deer that is relaxed tastes a lot better than a deer that has been ran for a mile or two, that is if you cut out steaks from the hind quarters, but if make all the meat into sausage you can't even tell the difference. But I still prefer the deer to be standing still.


----------

